# 034 Motorsport Breather Hose kit owners



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

Just ordered mine. I'm wondering if anyone out there could give a quick overview of the process of installing this. I'm a noob, so this seems a little daunting. This will literally be the biggest repair i've made to the car, or to any car, thus far. Some of the hoses/clamps seem to be in really tricky spots.

I did a search to see if there was a DYI, so if I missed it please point me in that direction. I just want to know if there's anything I need to be careful of, be sure of, what other parts/hoses I'll need to remove in order to get this done.

Basically just looking for any guidance anyone could spare.

Thanks.


----------



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

bump?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Unclamp and remove old stuff

Reclamp and install new stuff.

Be careful of all the little hoses under the intake manifold. The plastic and rubber can become brittle over time.

Also be careful with the oil dipstick tube. When they get old they break very very easily. If you do break it, be careful to remove any broken pieces from the tube coming out of the block. You don't want plastic in there.

Lube up the o-ring on the block breather tube before you put it in.

FYI...the 034 hoses can feel oily over time. That is natural. Silicone tubing isn't oil proof and will naturally seep some oil over time. But on the upside...it won't crack like the OEM hosing.

Good luck. We have faith in you


----------



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay, sounds good.

Thanks, groggory!


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-install-pics!&highlight=PCV+hose+replacement


----------



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah. I guess my terminology was off in my search. Thanks!


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

How did the install go? I'm about to do this with my 20th GTI. Thanks


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

One of the hoses are not plug and play due to VAG's several revisions of the breather system.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

You should get vacuum hose from the autoparts store and replace all the vac lines while your at it.:thumbup:


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

Anybody who is looking to replace the L shaped breather hose all the way up to the "y" hose should definitely look into getting the 034 Motorsports silicone pcv system replacement. http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-lower-block-breather-06a06b-18t-p-19986.html This is my second one that I have purchased and it fits perfectly. It's just really nice since it's all ONE piece and bolts right onto the crankcase opening just like the OEM "L" lower breather part.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

good time to install one of these


----------



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

Just realized I never came back to say anything about the install. It went really well. I'm a super noob and it wasn't really any trouble at all. I realized during the install that my suction/vacuum pump was also busted and causing problems. I've epoxied it for the time being until the new one I ordered from ECS comes in.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

forcefedjetta said:


> good time to install one of these


 Mine don't even fit in my tt the ABS is in the way so i had to get a different catch can


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

I just installed my kit. The lower pcv hose to the block was cracked pretty bad. My idle is nice and smooth now however, has anyone noticed a change in vacuum after installing this kit? At idle I went from 22 to 20. Did I cause a leak somewhere or could this be normal?


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

I had the same problem with mine. The new S hose they sent me for the AWP engine wasn't even close to fitting right. My idle was high and my vacuum gauge would read about 18. I called 034 Motorsport and asked about it and the only reply I got from them was do I have after market software and I replied back and said yes and never heard back from them. I sent another email about sending the S hose and pcv back for credit and never heard back from them.

I know I will never use them again.


----------



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

BMAN said:


> I had the same problem with mine. The new S hose they sent me for the AWP engine wasn't even close to fitting right. My idle was high and my vacuum gauge would read about 18. I called 034 Motorsport and asked about it and the only reply I got from them was do I have after market software and I replied back and said yes and never heard back from them. I sent another email about sending the S hose and pcv back for credit and never heard back from them.
> 
> I know I will never use them again.


Everything fit perfect on my AWP...

EDIT:

I don't have a boost/vac gauge yet so I can't say if my vacuum changed after the install.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Yeah, mine fit very nicely too. Along with the vacuum being less it seems like I can hear more air throughout the system too.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have a vacuum gauge or anything, but my car runs like a champ with the kit installed. A perfect fit for my AWP.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

My car is running very well since installing the kit also. I am going to pressurize the system to see if I caused any vacuum leaks.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Hmm...I came across This Thread about possible changes in vacuum when using the billet pcv valve that comes in these kits. It doesn't seem to be enough of a problem to change it out since it will not leak under boost like the oem valve tends to do. I'll still presurize the system and see if any other leaks show up.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

cutchins said:


> Everything fit perfect on my AWP...


Did you also install this S hose?


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

yea i havent ever had good experiences with 034, stuff didnt fit right too, my block breather fitting is loose


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

I really don't care about the money its the fact they sold something to me which didn't work and didn't bother to help me out. I work for a company with great CSI and I guess I'm asking to much.


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm currently back and forth with them right now (034). They've sent me mismatch pieces of the breather kit meant for an AWP. The PCV to Intake Manifold appears to be correct since it's almost identical to stock with the exception of the internal diameter (smaller). But the hose that goes into the block intself has the T portion further away from the bend than the stock hose, thus making the PCV to intake mani hose too short. I'm kind of pissed off right now because someone named Ken Stevens basically told me I'm **** out of luck. So I'm currently working with a Joe Horker on their staff to see if he comes through..


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Mine don't even fit in my tt the ABS is in the way so i had to get a different catch can


 We do not advertise the MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T Catch Can Kit to fit the 8N Audi TT. Had you bothered to read the product description, or contacted us before purchasing a kit that *was never designed or said to fit your car*, then you would have nothing to be  about... 



xXGti2006Xx said:


> yea i havent ever had good experiences with 034, stuff didnt fit right too, my block breather fitting is loose


 If your block breather fitting is loose, it may be due to the use of a different circlip from the factory. We recently revised the 1.8T Block Breather Adapter, as well as the fitting on the 1.8T Lower Block Breather Hose to accept both styles. 

You can also buy the correct circlip from the dealer for ~$4.00. Unfortunately, there is no clear VIN split information with these circlips, and they were used here and there depending on what mood Hans was in when assembled your car. 



.:Ryan99:. said:


> Hmm...I came across This Thread about possible changes in vacuum when using the billet pcv valve that comes in these kits. It doesn't seem to be enough of a problem to change it out since it will not leak under boost like the oem valve tends to do. I'll still presurize the system and see if any other leaks show up.





Dauz said:


> I'm currently back and forth with them right now (034). They've sent me mismatch pieces of the breather kit meant for an AWP. The PCV to Intake Manifold appears to be correct since it's almost identical to stock with the exception of the internal diameter (smaller). But the hose that goes into the block intself has the T portion further away from the bend than the stock hose, thus making the PCV to intake mani hose too short. I'm kind of pissed off right now because someone named Ken Stevens basically told me I'm **** out of luck. So I'm currently working with a Joe Horker on their staff to see if he comes through..


 From the factory, there are 3 different revisions of the 1.8T crankcase ventilation system. There were 3 different styles of check valves, and out selection of kits can replace any of the variations properly. 




























On the later vehicles, the auxiliary breather nipple/hose are bypassed with the use of our kit. We have test-fitted and tested our kits on all of the factory revisions of the breather system. The hoses are made out of silicone, and can be rotated and manipulated slightly to fit. 

Our billet ball-and-spring check valve flows slightly more than the original factory plastic diaphragm valve under vacuum, but not enough to affect the performance of the vehicle at idle or light load. 

Again, we have tested the billet valve as a replacement to all three of the factory valves with great success. The ball-and-spring style valve is also capable of holding over 50 PSI without failing, where the factory diaphragm will fail even at stock boost levels. 

 

We have split the MkIV Volkswagen AWP 1.8T Breather Hose Kit into Early and Late revisions, which applies to all cars sold in the United States as per ETKA. 

The differences between the Early and Late kits are as follows: 

The Early Kit is a direct drop-in replacement of the factory parts in this ETKA diagram (the diagram is of a B5 Audi AWM 1.8T, but the concept is very similar): 










The Late Kit requires the auxiliary breather hose and accessories to be bypassed using the supplied cap and plug. 

The Early Kit features a smaller diameter (20mm) nipple on the Valve Cover Y-Hose, and includes an Early Check Valve to Intake Manifold Hose. 

The Late Kit features a larger diameter (25mm) nipple on the Valve Cover Y-Hose, and includes a revised Late Check Valve to Intake Manifold Hose with a smaller diameter nipple for the billet check valve. 

We've sold hundreds of these kits, and installed dozens in-house. They work as intended, and are a much-needed upgrade to the failure-prone factory parts. 

They also cost roughly 65% *less* than the replacement parts from the dealer. 

*Dauz*, in your case, you were sent the correct parts for the installation. You may have to massage the hose to fit slightly, and make sure that the hoses aren't completely smashed onto the check valve, since that can affect the usable length of the hoses. 

If you have any fitment issues or installation questions, just contact us via PM or email. We're more than happy to help. :thumbup:


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

xXGti2006Xx said:


> yea i havent ever had good experiences with 034, stuff didnt fit right too, my block breather fitting is loose


 I have had absolutely horrible experience with them. Never again will I give them another penny. They just want your money. You should see the idle video of my car on their tune. The car barely ran. And it would make random gunshot noises aka backfires because of how horrible the tune was. I could have bought a stand alone for how broke they made me. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

jettaman18t said:


> I have had absolutely horrible experience with them. Never again will I give them another penny. They just want your money. You should see the idle video of my car on their tune. The car barely ran. And it would make random gunshot noises aka backfires because of how horrible the tune was. I could have bought a stand alone for how broke they made me. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


 Geoff, 

We've tuned *hundreds* of big turbo cars between Motronic and 034EFI ECUs without any issues or complaints. 

Your car was shoddily built and cobbled together by you and Bejan. You may have had better results going with a MAP-based standalone ECU or MAF-less closed-loop O2 tune, because at least that would've negated some issues caused by the vacuum leaks and countless other problems with your car. 

These issues had to be tracked down on our dyno, wasting dyno time, as well as time spent tuning. 

You keep alternating between being angry at us and apologetic for the fact that your car was so horribly put together that a proper tune was out of the question. Luckily, the internet still remembers your follies, and those who care to read into the issue can do so here, in your own thread, where you ended up editing most of your posts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5324363-034-Motorsports-Sucks!!! 










The last offer we made you was to take the car back, address any tuning issues that you had, point out any hardware problems caused by the hackjob build, *for free*. We even offered you a loaner car in the meantime. :screwy: 

You then went on to sell your "horrible" 034 tune to *speed51133!* in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...port-Tuned-ECU-for-Eurodyne-ECU-And-Maestro-7 

You didn't even tell the guy what hardware the tune was for, and *we are still providing him support for a secondhand tune* that he bought from you, and is *completely incorrect* for his hardware configuration. Also, if the tune was as horrible as you claim, then why did you sell the ECU to someone on here? 

We've always offered to work with you, despite your public bashing and emotional outbursts because not everything with your driveway-mechanic-built project went smoothly. I can assure you, had we built your car from you in the first place, none of these issues would have even arisen.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Geoff,
> 
> We've tuned *hundreds* of big turbo cars between Motronic and 034EFI ECUs without any issues or complaints.
> 
> ...


 Bam!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We do not advertise the MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T Catch Can Kit to fit the 8N Audi TT. Had you bothered to read the product description, or contacted us before purchasing a kit that *was never designed or said to fit your car*, then you would have nothing to be  about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Geoff,
> 
> We've tuned *hundreds* of big turbo cars between Motronic and 034EFI ECUs without any issues or complaints.
> 
> ...


 The past is the past but I am not ever going to forget the $1700 dollars you pretty much stole from me. If you guys are such "experts" then why didn't you notify me of the issues as it was being tuned? You never said a word to me. The only thing you ever said was that you had to jump start my car from time to time. Never anything about vacuum leaks or anything of that source. The car ran 100 times better before it was even brought to you by someone out of the united states who didn't even know what color my car was.The only reason why I switched was because I could never get my injectors dialed in and I didn't understand the maestro software. How can you possibly justify spending more then 3 weeks to tune my car and coming out with the result you did? Apparently everyone drove it and said that it ran perfect which is total bs. The car barely idled at cold start, backfired like crazy scaring the crap out of me and other people. You let me drive home like that. I will continue to mention that someone who has no idea what my car looks like tuned my car 100X better with no other hardware changes that you guys said was such a HUGE problem. You guys should be ashamed of yourself for giving me such a horrible tune and cleaning out my bank account. Why would I ever give you guys another chance please give me one good reason why. I get my ecu back in a week when it goes out of the country and they get it right clearly thats a sign that you have no idea what you're doing because no hardware was ever changed after putting in my new ecu up until recently. I specifically said to the guy I sold the ecu to that my car ran like crap. He said he was using it for a different tune anyways so the tune that was on there didn't matter. Maybe if you actually informed me of the issues with my car besides the battery then I wouldn't be so pissed. I have the receipt and not once does it mention anything about other issues. It still baffles me to this day that you sent the car home in the manner you did. I will post an idle video just to show everyone how crappy it was. This thread will probably get locked but it doesn't matter, fact of the matter is not only did you rip me off but you totally lead me in the wrong direction of a proper tune. You guys are absolutely no comparison to unitronic or eurodyne they are miles and miles ahead of you.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

jettaman18t said:


> The past is the past but I am not ever going to forget the $1700 dollars you pretty much stole from me. If you guys are such "experts" then why didn't you notify me of the issues as it was being tuned? You never said a word to me. The only thing you ever said was that you had to jump start my car from time to time. Never anything about vacuum leaks or anything of that source. The car ran 100 times better before it was even brought to you by someone out of the united states who didn't even know what color my car was.The only reason why I switched was because I could never get my injectors dialed in and I didn't understand the maestro software. How can you possibly justify spending more then 3 weeks to tune my car and coming out with the result you did? Apparently everyone drove it and said that it ran perfect which is total bs. The car barely idled at cold start, backfired like crazy scaring the crap out of me and other people. You let me drive home like that. I will continue to mention that someone who has no idea what my car looks like tuned my car 100X better with no other hardware changes that you guys said was such a HUGE problem. You guys should be ashamed of yourself for giving me such a horrible tune and cleaning out my bank account. Why would I ever give you guys another chance please give me one good reason why. I get my ecu back in a week when it goes out of the country and they get it right clearly thats a sign that you have no idea what you're doing because no hardware was ever changed after putting in my new ecu up until recently. I specifically said to the guy I sold the ecu to that my car ran like crap. He said he was using it for a different tune anyways so the tune that was on there didn't matter. Maybe if you actually informed me of the issues with my car besides the battery then I wouldn't be so pissed. I have the receipt and not once does it mention anything about other issues. It still baffles me to this day that you sent the car home in the manner you did. I will post an idle video just to show everyone how crappy it was. This thread will probably get locked but it doesn't matter, fact of the matter is not only did you rip me off but you totally lead me in the wrong direction of a proper tune. You guys are absolutely no comparison to unitronic or eurodyne they are miles and miles ahead of you.


 
You can't really blame them for your software if in your other post your talking about wiring problems catch can 
And valve cover problems you can't bring some one a car that's been molested and expect it to be perfect the only 
Way to fix it is throw $$$$ at it


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> You can't really blame them for your software if in your other post your talking about wiring problems catch can
> And valve cover problems you can't bring some one a car that's been molested and expect it to be perfect the only
> Way to fix it is throw $$$$ at it


 I have to disagree with you there. They failed to inform me of any of these issues. There weren't any major wiring problems at all it's just the way that the wires were ran looks like total crap. The catch can was pretty much non existent because the one that was given to me was super ghetto. But still none of those 3 issues had anything to do with the way the car ran. Like I mentioned before eurodyne got my car to idle at cold start properly and gave me overall a way way better tune. I can't even classify what 034 gave me as a tune. I call it crap to say the least. Getting rid of eurodyne and listening to 034 about having them tune my car was the absolute biggest mistake I've ever made. I will never see any of that money back. I utterly regret getting rid of eurodyne that was another big mistake. That's why I'm going back to my original Ecu. I actually have tuners that are competent and aren't gonna reccomend me a useless maf sensor and a stock boost controller. If someone else in another country can tune my car properly in the existing condition that it was in then there is no excuses as to why 034 couldnt tune it. It's there negligence and there bs excuses and there secret ways of reccomending products to me that ultimately destroyed the tune 
And wasted my money.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> Wow don't get mad i didn't say I was mad at 034 I got the catch can used at a great price I'm mad it didn't fit
> And i like it way better then what I had to use. if i was mad I wouldnt of spent $450 2 days ago and $280 last month with you and what's a $100 or $200 when I spent $20,000 on my build


 Thank you for the clarification. Out of context, and without any background info, your post makes it seem as though a product that we sell doesn't fit an application that we claim it fits, which isn't the case. I apologize if my post came off harshly, but I don't want issues claiming lack of fitment and  faces having to do with our products go unanswered. 

Maybe wording the post to say "I bought this kit used, but unfortunately it doesn't fit the TT, and I had to modify it to make it work" would have been a better way to explain your issue. 

To an outsider "Mine don't even fit in my tt the ABS is in the way so i had to get a different catch can " seems very negative towards our product, which was never designed to fit a TT. 



jettaman18t said:


> The past is the past but I am not ever going to forget the $1700 dollars you pretty much stole from me... You guys should be ashamed of yourself for giving me such a horrible tune and cleaning out my bank account.


 Geoff, we never stole money from you. We have never stolen money from any of our customers. You paid us for a base file and hourly dyno tuning. We spent a lot more time tuning your car than you were billed for. 

If $1700 is going to clean out your bank account, yet you choose to spend it on tuning your cobbled together car, then you might want to take a look at your financial priorities. 



jettaman18t said:


> If you guys are such "experts" then why didn't you notify me of the issues as it was being tuned? You never said a word to me. The only thing you ever said was that you had to jump start my car from time to time. Never anything about vacuum leaks or anything of that source.


 We did. Javad mentioned that your car had issues besides the battery in the thread I linked. Your car was, and most likely still is, not properly built. Whether or not you are currently running a MAF-less tune, which helps cover up some of the mechanical issues/leaks is irrelevant. 



jettaman18t said:


> The car ran 100 times better before it was even brought to you by someone out of the united states who didn't even know what color my car was.How can you possibly justify spending more then 3 weeks to tune my car and coming out with the result you did?


 Simple. You swapped to a MAF-less, closed-loop wideband O2 based tune. By eliminating the MAF, you're eliminating any issues caused by incorrect MAF readings due to leaks. Tuning with the MAF yields better, more driveable results on properly built cars than MAF-less tunes. 



jettaman18t said:


> The only reason why I switched was because I could never get my injectors dialed in and *I didn't understand the maestro software.*


 Not surprising in the least. 



jettaman18t said:


> Apparently everyone drove it and said that it ran perfect which is total bs. The car barely idled at cold start, backfired like crazy scaring the crap out of me and other people. You let me drive home like that.


 I think the only person who said that your car "ran great" was you, when you were selling your ECU: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...port-Tuned-ECU-for-Eurodyne-ECU-And-Maestro-7 

(Don't try editing your post, I already have it saved and took a screenshot.) 

Again, we offered to work with you *for free* once the hardware issues with your car were fixed. Instead, you flipped out and bought another (MAF-less) tune. 



jettaman18t said:


> I will continue to mention that someone who has no idea what my car looks like tuned my car 100X better with no other hardware changes that you guys said was such a HUGE problem. I get my ecu back in a week when it goes out of the country and they get it right clearly thats a sign that you have no idea what you're doing because no hardware was ever changed after putting in my new ecu up until recently.


 Or it's because you switched to a MAF-less tune, masking the issues caused by your vacuum leaks, etc. 



jettaman18t said:


> Why would I ever give you guys another chance please give me one good reason why.


 Geoff, I'm not asking you to give us any more chances. You have burned bridges with just about every vendor you've dealt with, including 034Motorsport. 

You jumped into this thread, which has nothing to do with you, and nothing to do with 034EFI Motronic Tuning. I'm merely pointing out the facts. :screwy: 



jettaman18t said:


> It's there negligence and there bs excuses and there secret ways of reccomending products to me that ultimately destroyed the tune.


 Thank you for making this post and once again pointing out how irrational you are. Get out your tin foil hats everyone, we're reading your minds and subliminally selling you parts from our spaceships! :laugh:


----------



## GTIrob01 (Dec 29, 2000)

...back on topic; 

I installed this kit on my AWD a few weeks ago and found the fitment to be perfect. Install was very easy, and by using a little silicone spray on the block adapter made it slide right on. Glad I installed it because at the same time I found several vacuum lines cracked and/or split. Replaced all of them and aside from a few boost leaks I am working on at the moment, the car runs great! I did opt for the billet pcv valve so that i do not have to worry about it ever cracking like the oem valve.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

wish i could say it was the clip, but its not. The fitting is machined too low for the clips slit, so unless it was a different oil filter housing its not gunna work


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *Dauz*, in your case, you were sent the correct parts for the installation. You may have to massage the hose to fit slightly, and make sure that the hoses aren't completely smashed onto the check valve, since that can affect the usable length of the hoses.
> 
> If you have any fitment issues or installation questions, just contact us via PM or email. We're more than happy to help. :thumbup:



That's a negative. I've sent Joe a drawing of what I was facing with regards to the fitment of the kit. I can take the aforementioned hose to a masseuse with an iron grip but it still wouldn't address the fact that the T on the lower PCV hose in your late model kit was positioned further away from the bend leading to the block; thus making the supplied block to intake manifold hose TOO SHORT. And I've repeated myself what seemed to be hundreds of times and you still WANTED PICTURES. I had to run over to my local industrial supply joint in order to pick up some AN fittings and customize such a hose for a perfect fit. I do, however, understand that this was a rare issue that you have apparently been facing with another instance/customer with regards to the very late model revisions of the AWP (from what I've been told). But it still doesn't negate the fact that I was forced to endure a TERRIBLE customer service venture with your establishment in a way that your proposed resolution to the matter didn't address the technicality of the issue but instead offered a discount upon my next purchase just to shut me up. I applaud your success with your hundreds of previous installs with the kit that is the topic of this discussion. And while the money spent is trivial and not worthy of a second thought, the time investment, hassle, and general non-alignment of the first individual I had to deal with when I called initially made me feel like I would rather have drove my beater GTI with a busted PCV system, destroy my engine, and go through the extended engine and drive train warranty that I pay top dollar for. Joe was more committed and responsive but that didn't help the fact that I'd much rather pay my $1000 deductible than call 034 for another technical issue with regards to their product.

Thanks for the discount, but I won't be using it.

Edit: I'm not the type of person who enjoys busting out with negative reviews just to bash folks. But amongst those rare moments, I felt this was justified.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

Dauz said:


> That's a negative. I've sent Joe a drawing of what I was facing with regards to the fitment of the kit. I can take the aforementioned hose to a masseuse with an iron grip but it still wouldn't address the fact that the T on the lower PCV hose in your late model kit was positioned further away from the bend leading to the block; thus making the supplied block to intake manifold hose TOO SHORT. And I've repeated myself what seemed to be hundreds of times and you still WANTED PICTURES. I had to run over to my local industrial supply joint in order to pick up some AN fittings and customize such a hose for a perfect fit. I do, however, understand that this was a rare issue that you have apparently been facing with another instance/customer with regards to the very late model revisions of the AWP (from what I've been told). But it still doesn't negate the fact that I was forced to endure a TERRIBLE customer service venture with your establishment in a way that your proposed resolution to the matter didn't address the technicality of the issue but instead offered a discount upon my next purchase just to shut me up. I applaud your success with your hundreds of previous installs with the kit that is the topic of this discussion. And while the money spent is trivial and not worthy of a second thought, the time investment, hassle, and general non-alignment of the first individual I had to deal with when I called initially made me feel like I would rather have drove my beater GTI with a busted PCV system, destroy my engine, and go through the extended engine and drive train warranty that I pay top dollar for. Joe was more committed and responsive but that didn't help the fact that I'd much rather pay my $1000 deductible than call 034 for another technical issue with regards to their product.
> 
> Thanks for the discount, but I won't be using it.
> 
> Edit: I'm not the type of person who enjoys busting out with negative reviews just to bash folks. But amongst those rare moments, I felt this was justified.


"Dauz", this is Javad, the owner of 034Motorsport, I saw your response and wanted to at least try to address some of the things you're saying.

We are quite baffled by your response here, we truly thought we were being helpful every step of the way.

Initially Ken brought your email to my and Laszlo's attention, at which point Nate also got involved, and we addressed your questions and concerns to Ken who then passed them on to you. Just to put that into perspective, your $130 hose order had the captured attention and resources of the company President, its Senior Engineer, a Product Development Specialist as well as a Sales Person.

Since we haven't seen a problem with your application before (or couldn't' recall one), we gave you the best, most knowledgeable response possible. After some time you felt Ken wasn't giving you the information you expected, you called and started a new conversation with Joe, who again came to us and we revised the whole situation for you again.

This time we suggested that if the hose was in fact too short, we would send you an extension piece to solve the problem for you once and for all. At that time Joe also offered you a complimentary store credit towards your next order, just to try to make up for any of the hassle you had experienced. Joe asked you to get a length that you felt would fix it and he never heard back from you after that.

VW has made it very difficult for us to offer complete solutions for ALL years of breather kits on these motors, from year to year and state to state we have identified about 10 different hose revisions with more all the time. With a total of dozens and dozens of different hoses, at this time it would be impossible for us to offer a complete solution for every iteration, but we do our best to support each customer, as we did for you.

We're sorry you weren't happy with our efforts and we wish you the best moving forward, we are still here if you'd like our assistance.

Thanks


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

So here's the thing. I could break down the entire ordeal in detail on these public forums but that would be pointless as it would only do more hurt than help. With that said, if only Ken (apologies for using names but what's done is done) had actually listened to me from the beginning and took in consideration EXACTLY what was explained to him, then maybe we'd have had a solid foundation and a better relationship in which to grow upon. Instead, he asked for pictures (fine) and when he received them I had waited for time to lapse only for his response to come back saying his "Tech" said the hose was correct for my application and that's that. When in fact I thought I made it EXTREMELY obvious that it was NOT the right part and it was far from fitting properly. I jumped through hoops trying to explain it adequately short of speaking Swahili. I called and they said he was gone for the day. Asked him to call me via email - no call. I asked him to have his "tech" call me - no call. 

I hear you and I understand you can't cater to every possible scenario 100%. But when someone passes on the notion that I have no choice but to accept it and take it up the you-know-what, then I bite back... HARD. Don't blame me, it's human nature.

Joe appeared to give me the benefit of the doubt and had actually worked with me towards resolution. It wasn't until I provided him a drawing until he understood my situation. And at that time he did offer an "extension" and "adapters" to make up for the geometrically unsound fitment of the part that was sent to me. But as he was snappily describing his solution to me and asking me for details as to what size/length/shape I need to make up for the shortcomings of the hose in question, I thought to myself "why bother, I could have fixed this myself and called it a day." So I did just that. Right after cutting my conversation with Joe short by accepting the added insult of a resolution. 

And then Laslo has AGAIN tries to tell me that I have "the correct part for my application" and suggests I massage car parts. Right. Fact of the matter is, we both lose. And furthermore, I'm over it... done venting... moving on. 

A few people asked earlier in this particular thread if they had used that same hose in question. So apparently this has been an issue with past customers. And I have a strong feeling it will pop up again. My advice to you is to use this as a learning experience and be ready for the next me/them.

Regardless, thanks for taking the time to address the situation yourself. However displaced this conversation had taken place.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Dauz*, the only reason that we ask for pictures and/or part numbers in some situations is that they give us a lot more information than even a very detailed description over the phone.

That being said, I don't recall having this issue since we released the late style check valve to intake manifold hose. For a while, we only had the complete breather hose kits for the earlier AWPs, and customers were working their way around that to adapt the kit to later cars.

The new late style hose fits the latest style revision from Volkswagen that we are aware of.

If you wanted to help us avoid this situation in the future, providing pictures or part numbers would allow us to look into the issue further.

All of the AWP 1.8T vehicles we've seen, and AWP 1.8T part numbers I've pulled from ETKA have been compatible with one of the two kits we carry.

Since your car is unique, by sending us the hose, or a part number for it, or a picture of it, you would help us find solution for any other customers who have the same PCV system as you. 

If there is, in fact, another hose we need to make to cover more iterations of the factory PCV system, we'd be happy to make it, and look into VIN split information to put up on the kits in the meantime. However, we've been unable to find one in ETKA and on the vehicles we've seen here.


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

Laszlo, I can send you the drawing that I've sent to Joe so you can see clearly what I've run into. Or if you want to call me on my personal cell you can find that on my invoice.. feel free. 

I make my living paying obscenely close attention to detail due to the critical nature of my occupation. I wasn't smoking dope during the install and I had adequate light in my garage so you can rule out being blind or cockeyed. One thing I know is that I did not need to rely on my borderline obsessive compulsive nature to know that the part didn't fit right. It was really off. So again, I can send you the drawing and I have a good feeling you'll understand what I've been trying to explain. Matter of fact, Joe should still have the drawing in his inbox.

My current solution under the hood is tip top and I'm confident that it will hold up. But if you'd require my assistance in order to pre-empt future occurances or mismatches in this particular kit, let me know and I'll provide all the info I can. I myself thrive on my customer's feedback.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2005)

Dauz said:


> Laszlo, I can send you the drawing that I've sent to Joe so you can see clearly what I've run into. Or if you want to call me on my personal cell you can find that on my invoice.. feel free.
> 
> I make my living paying obscenely close attention to detail due to the critical nature of my occupation. I wasn't smoking dope during the install and I had adequate light in my garage so you can rule out being blind or cockeyed. One thing I know is that I did not need to rely on my borderline obsessive compulsive nature to know that the part didn't fit right. It was really off. So again, I can send you the drawing and I have a good feeling you'll understand what I've been trying to explain. Matter of fact, Joe should still have the drawing in his inbox.
> 
> My current solution under the hood is tip top and I'm confident that it will hold up. But if you'd require my assistance in order to pre-empt future occurances or mismatches in this particular kit, let me know and I'll provide all the info I can. I myself thrive on my customer's feedback.


Dauz, thank you for working with us and getting back to our emails today, we will be addressing what you experienced to further improve our product's fitment, thanks again for working with us.

Javad Shadzi
034Motorsport


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

GTIrob01 said:


> ...back on topic;
> 
> I installed this kit on my AWD a few weeks ago and found the fitment to be perfect. Install was very easy, and by using a little silicone spray on the block adapter made it slide right on. Glad I installed it because at the same time I found several vacuum lines cracked and/or split. Replaced all of them and aside from a few boost leaks I am working on at the moment, the car runs great! I did opt for the billet pcv valve so that i do not have to worry about it ever cracking like the oem valve.


This ^

I have had no problems whatsoever with their products. I don't see why there would be so much negativity towards them.


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Dauz, thank you for working with us and getting back to our emails today, we will be addressing what you experienced to further improve our product's fitment, thanks again for working with us.
> 
> Javad Shadzi
> 034Motorsport


Let me know what I could do to help!

/respect


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Dauz, thank you for working with us and getting back to our emails today, we will be addressing what you experienced to further improve our product's fitment, thanks again for working with us.
> 
> Javad Shadzi
> 034Motorsport


 Hey Javad, as expected.. after this post, there was NEVER ANY follow up. But hey, thanks for the show you guys put on attempting to be genuinely concerned. I would NEVER refer or recommend your organization to someone I consider a friend. 

I'm staying at a hotel in Oakland right now. Maybe I'll stop by and bring back your part(s) that didn't fit. Or see you at waterwerks on the bay? Me and my guys will bring a coke and a smile for you folks..


----------



## A-Bugg (Oct 24, 2000)

Has anyone had problems with just installing the lower block breather hose? The rest of my hoses are just fine. it's the plastic one that crumbled. I tried installing it this weekend and the stock lower manifold to block hose is in the wrong place by about 2".


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

A-Bugg said:


> Has anyone had problems with just installing the lower block breather hose? The rest of my hoses are just fine. it's the plastic one that crumbled. I tried installing it this weekend and the stock lower manifold to block hose is in the wrong place by about 2".


 LOL.. another one bites the dust. Feel free to read back several posts, Sir. Hate to say, you're sh*t outa luck. They'll make you take pictures, won't understand you, won't BELIEVE you, and then offer you a voucher towards something else that potentially doesn't fit. What a circus.. rofl.


----------



## A-Bugg (Oct 24, 2000)

I had a hard enough time getting my hands in there I don't see how I could get a camera in there. The part that sticks out the side is 2" away towards the driver's side from the location of the stock hose. 

They have 2 manifold to block hoses. I think one will work hard to tell from their pictures. It'd be nice if the hose just fit in the stock location though. 

I think I should have opted for the replacement valve as well. The way it's set up I would have no valve.


----------



## Lucky736 (May 11, 2002)

I guess I should chime in. I ordered this kit from 034 a while back. The top hose ended up being a touch too short and the adapter they provided didn't actually do anything to address this, though it did properly shim the hose so that it fit on the valve cover correctly. I emailed and they were very helpful. They were very professional and even worked with me on a logistics issue. I was very pleased with their help. 

I would also like to chime in as far as the Billet Check Valve. This part ended up getting "stuck" and basically was causing the car to misfire and throw codes that would normally show with an air leak. The head on the car ended up having to be redone, long story but essentially it skipped time, and afterwards was still running rough. My mechanic, a seasoned VW guy who does in fact know the ins, outs, and everything in between traced it to this, replaced it with a OEM unit and no more issues. I'd say this was a bit of a fail, obviously not pointing blame to the bigger issue, but it was something to consider as I have read of other issues with these behaving similarly. Had I thought this might be the issue early on, I probably would have stuck with the OEM unit. With that having been said, I am certain had this been identified as an issue 034 would have treated me no differently then with the aforementioned issue with the hose and would have been taken care of. As it stands it's a pretty cool piece to look at.  

Unfortunately there seem to have been many splits, redesigns, and frankensteins at the factory with the PCV system and without them seeing the exact setup, issues may arise but if you're reasonable with them they seem to reciprocate. :thumbup:


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

A-Bugg said:


> I had a hard enough time getting my hands in there I don't see how I could get a camera in there. The part that sticks out the side is 2" away towards the driver's side from the location of the stock hose.
> 
> They have 2 manifold to block hoses. I think one will work hard to tell from their pictures. It'd be nice if the hose just fit in the stock location though.
> 
> I think I should have opted for the replacement valve as well. The way it's set up I would have no valve.


 You are having the exact same issue that I've encountered. I wound up running over to my local industrial supply store and custom fabricated a hose that fit perfectly. $12 for the hose and fittings and called it a day.


----------



## A-Bugg (Oct 24, 2000)

Dauz said:


> You are having the exact same issue that I've encountered. I wound up running over to my local industrial supply store and custom fabricated a hose that fit perfectly. $12 for the hose and fittings and called it a day.


 That's kinda why I posted here. I figured maybe it got straightened out... 

Lucky-I didn't order the hose you had problems with at the top. Mine is fine. Although it looks like I should have ordered a valve. I ordered befor I took it apart so I thought I cold reuse mine.


----------



## A-Bugg (Oct 24, 2000)

Just an update to my problem with that "T" valve.
I had to order The late block to manifold hose and a new PCV valve.

The only problem I had was the hose is a really tight fit to the manifold.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A-Bugg said:


> Just an update to my problem with that "T" valve.
> I had to order The late block to manifold hose and a new PCV valve.
> 
> The only problem I had was the hose is a really tight fit to the manifold.


Glad to hear that the new hose was able to get you all sorted out! Was the connection just tight at the nipple on the IM?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Happy to say mine is working great, installed it about a week ago. Only issue I had was getting the hose that goes in the oil cooler to go in with the o ring. For now its not installed, anyone have a helpful hint here?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Dave926 said:


> Happy to say mine is working great, installed it about a week ago. Only issue I had was getting the hose that goes in the oil cooler to go in with the o ring. For now its not installed, anyone have a helpful hint here?


Did you check to see if any plastic debris from the old breather fitting were getting in the way? It just needs to be aligned and pushed firmly into place, enough for the retaining clip to be installed.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

JUST saw this....(ecu tune argued about from jettman on previous page like 5 months ago!)

I will say I was sold the tune and ecu without ever being told what was needed to make it run. I was simply told it was an 034 ecu and injectors for a big turbo with a 3076r.

It ran HORRIBLY. I mean I could not even press the throttle a quarter way down.

I sent it to 034 where they revised it FOR FREE and i have driven the car with what it was supposed to have including both a 4 bar FPR and larger MAF housing. I contacted Geoff and he said "yeah it ran like crap, which is why i sold it for such a low price. 

I paid something around 300 for it. but i had NO IDEA it was such a cluster $&%&.

034 has been great. I still have a small cold start issue, but like i said I drive the car all day on it every day with no issues except for about 1 minute every morning. 034 has offered to fix it with some logging they need. I just have not had the time to be without the ecu for a week. will get to it asap now as it is getting colder here and is more of an issue now.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Did you check to see if any plastic debris from the old breather fitting were getting in the way? It just needs to be aligned and pushed firmly into place, enough for the retaining clip to be installed.


Pretty sure there was nothing in there, as the elbow fought to come out but came out in one piece. I even wiped out that hole a bit too. I'm thinking next time I take it out mess with it again ill throw a little grease on it.

Unfortunately I work seven days a week, so any work the car needs it can't be down for more than a few hours. 

Either way I'm glad I went with this kit and the billet check valve instead of the eurojet piece.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

awp owner, full pcv kit w/billet check valve. I used the green retainer clip instead of the black, perfect fit, no issues whatsoever.. ty :heart: 034, my own $0.02.


----------



## A-Bugg (Oct 24, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Glad to hear that the new hose was able to get you all sorted out! Was the connection just tight at the nipple on the IM?


Yep, Really tight. 

I had a little trouble getting the connection at the block to go down far enough as well. Then it just fell into place. I think the o-ring was getting hung up. Dave try alittle oil or wd-40.


----------



## edggar (Jan 5, 2007)

> If your block breather fitting is loose, it may be due to the use of a different circlip from the factory. We recently revised the 1.8T Block Breather Adapter, as well as the fitting on the 1.8T Lower Block Breather Hose to accept both styles.
> 
> You can also buy the correct circlip from the dealer for ~$4.00. Unfortunately, there is no clear VIN split info


I bought the complete kit for my 2005 gli and got it installed by a vw specialist shop, my vacuum problems never stopped, catch can never got a drop of water/oil and today i was looking for the leaks..

After I took your kit completely off, cleaned and re-install all the clamps. I notice that the The late block to manifold hose is way too big to be air tight for the check valve, I have to replace it with a half inch heater hose piece and when I installed it again, I notice that the clip was not holding tight the billet adapter!! 
After I pressure tested, its leaking at the billet adapter for being loose.

Any advice?
do you happen to know the two different part numbers for the circlips? 
do you know why the new "Block to Intake Manifold hose" is wider at the check valve? when the check valve nipple is .5 inch?

Thanks
Edgar


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Dave926 said:


> Happy to say mine is working great, installed it about a week ago. Only issue I had was getting the hose that goes in the oil cooler to go in with the o ring. For now its not installed, anyone have a helpful hint here?





edggar said:


> I notice that the clip was not holding tight the billet adapter!!
> After I pressure tested, its leaking at the billet adapter for being loose.
> 
> Any advice?
> ...


I spoke with 034 a few times about the billet adapter being loose. They said it was normal, but the OEM Piece Fit *TIGHT* not all loosey goosey like their billet piece. Doesnt seem right.:screwy:

Mine seems to be leaking air as well, Clean of grease and plastic debris. Heck I even treid 3 different orings. still nothing and not really happy about it the fitment or lack of resolution from them...


----------



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

Tossing my two cents into the party...

I have a 2003 AWP (20th) and the 034 'S' hose fit terribly on the manifold end. It simply had to be leaking as it wasn't a tight fit at all, nowhere near as tight as the stock hose. It isn't an issue for me as I bought a brand new suction jet pump assembly which included the stock hose, so I swapped it in and fits significantly better.

I've found that the upper 'Y' hose isn't long enough where it attaches to the engine. I just wish it was longer and covered more of the metal of the port. The Eurojet kit looks like it has much more silicone in that area and covers the entire port.


----------



## edggar (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, today I replaced the o-ring and the clip with the "right" green clip. 
It make an improvement, but the machined adapter for the oil housing is just too short/low for the clip to apply pressure and proper seal it.

It's sad to see all this people having issues/problems and yet the seller/fabricant offer any kind of support!!!

Where is 034 trying to help?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

edggar said:


> Well, today I replaced the o-ring and the clip with the "right" green clip.
> It make an improvement, but the machined adapter for the oil housing is just too short/low for the clip to apply pressure and proper seal it.
> 
> It's sad to see all this people having issues/problems and yet the seller/fabricant offer any kind of support!!!
> ...


When did you order your kit? We redesigned the fitting to be compatible with both styles of retaining clips over a year ago.

If you send me an email or PM with your name and/or order number, I'd be happy to look into it.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

:sly::facepalm::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> When did you order your kit? We redesigned the fitting to be compatible with both styles of retaining clips over a year ago.
> 
> If you send me an email or PM with your name and/or order number, I'd be happy to look into it.


Would this apply to me as well? Im having a similar issue, tried resolving it over the phone but still not satisfied. I ordered about a year ago, is there a chance I got one of the old machined pieces that didnt work?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Would this apply to me as well? Im having a similar issue, tried resolving it over the phone but still not satisfied.


Yes, if you have an issue with a product, the best way to get support would be to contact us via email with your order information.

Posting on an online forum may seem helpful, but it doesn't allow us to look into your order details, ensure that you were shipped the correct parts, and facilitate a solution.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

I dont have a problem with that, not trying to bash you guys but isnt this a thread about people with your product? Posting Feedback and/or questions? 

Like I said, I have emailed, and troubleshooted over the phone. No resolution yet so im consulting others who experience the same issue as it doesnt appear to be isolated. hearing that the design has been revised is news to me so this thread has been informative:thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> I dont have a problem with that, not trying to bash you guys but isnt this a thread about people with your product? Posting Feedback and/or questions?
> 
> Like I said, I have emailed, and troubleshooted over the phone. No resolution yet so im consulting others who experience the same issue as it doesnt appear to be isolated. hearing that the design has been revised is news to me so this thread has been informative:thumbup:


I will do the best I can to get it sorted out for you. :thumbup:

Sometimes details can get mixed up over the phone, and emails/PMs let us look over all of the info easily at any point in the future.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

FWIW, there is a fair amount of info here about what was revised, as well as the various iterations of the stock breather system:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...kit-owners&p=77187739&viewfull=1#post77187739


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Email sent :thumbup: 

Again, not trying to cause trouble, just want to get this sorted and a part that fits better.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Wanted to post an update. I Contacted [email protected] and further explained the issue in detail. Turns out they changed the design (for the better) right around the time I ordered the kit and somehow got an old piece/design. 

They sent me a Brand new Breather Fitting with new clamp, and both black and green retaining clips and the issue has been resolved. Now the billet piece barely moves (with green clip) whereas the old one seemed to barely seal

:thumbup: for 034motorsports following up with Productive Customer Feedback. If anyone is unhappy with theirs just give em a shout:thumbup:


----------



## edggar (Jan 5, 2007)

My update, since I got the kit from apex tuning I took it off and I drove there.
After a 3 mins. explanation of the problem, I was walking out with a new kit.
Great service from apex tuning backed out by 034.
I had the green clip and the green o-ring from the dealer, the connection at the billet adapter is rock solid now!!!

Great and thanks


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

I didnt know apex sold 034 parts... good to know:thumbup:

hope to see you around! (Im in the JazzBlue 20th thats not on air)


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

*A Little Loose*

I'm glad I found this thread. I'm having a little trouble with the tightness of the fitting that goes into the oil cooler housing. It has a little too much vertical play to form a good seal. I'm using the black clip supplied with the 034 Motorsport kit. I'll try the green one that there originally to see if that will make a difference. Shot Laszlo a PM, but I think I already found my answer.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Lehmann108 said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I'm having a little trouble with the tightness of the fitting that goes into the oil cooler housing. It has a little too much vertical play to form a good seal. I'm using the black clip supplied with the 034 Motorsport kit. I'll try the green one that there originally to see if that will make a difference. Shot Laszlo a PM, but I think I already found my answer.


Thank you for the PM! We redesigned the fitting a few years ago to accept both clips. There shouldn't be a difference between using the green clip or black clip at this point, but let us know how it goes. The o-ring diameter for the billet fitting we supply should be the same as stock. :thumbup:


----------



## richardowen (Nov 26, 2011)

Just installed this kit, and love the upgrade. The lower breather connection is a little wiggly, but anything is better than the OEM plastic crap. 

The late awp engine has an additional vacuum line running to the valve cover that will need to be supplied with vacuum from the intake manifold nippe that this kit attaches to. Either use the old hose or branch the line.


----------



## richardowen (Nov 26, 2011)

Just installed this kit, and love the upgrade. The lower breather connection is a little wiggly, but anything is better than the OEM plastic crap. 

The late awp engine has an additional vacuum line running to the valve cover that will need to be supplied with vacuum from the intake manifold nippe that this kit attaches to. Either use the old hose or branch the line.


----------

